# Sherwin William vs Bejamin Moore Solid Stain



## gmilich (May 16, 2013)

Here in the the northeast, NJ, we were wondering if anyone has a strong preference of SW or BM (arborcoat) solid stain for cedar shakes.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Good question, I look forward to reading the responses!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

:hang::hang::hang:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

just used arborcoat an I was surprised how well it stuck to painted trim boards when they got hit by accident. the material has the consistency of paint an covers extremely and has a pretty decent spread rate with a brush.
cant speak for longterm performace but just for ****s i took some 80 an tried to bring a finished shingle down to bare an that didnt work out to well for the sandpaper. overall i enjoyed working with it. 

now for a bit of un-scientific data

-doesnt come off in the shower without your girls squishy lookin thing an some elbow grease
-sticks to the brush well when your in a zone layin pain on not like other crap that splashes everywhere
-doesnt need to be thinned but has enough body to handle a shot or 2 of ''aquatrol''


the home below was done by brush....1 coat...about 10 gallons..washed/sanded/stained


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't have BM so I can't comment on the products they have, other than what I hear from others.

But, I have used SW Solid Stain Woodscapes and it seems to work just fine. We don't have the salt water like back east, but we have more intense activities with the sun and our temperatures in the summer reach 100 average on a daily basis for several months straight. 

So....with that being said it has held up now for 3 or 4 years without maintenance or anything and it hasn't bleached out or faded at all really so I vote that the SW Solid Color Stain is a good product.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> I don't have BM so I can't comment on the products they have, other than what I hear from others.
> 
> But, I have used SW Solid Stain Woodscapes and it seems to work just fine. We don't have the salt water like back east, but we have more intense activities with the sun and our temperatures in the summer reach 100 average on a daily basis for several months straight.
> 
> So....with that being said it has held up now for 3 or 4 years without maintenance or anything and it hasn't bleached out or faded at all really so I vote that the SW Solid Color Stain is a good product.


Used a lot of Arborcoat it's ok also used Woodscapes it's ok. Do we prefer one over the over yes we do its woodscapes. The reason is we check on jobs we have done with both and so far Woodscapes is the winner. Also beware of Ben Moore waterborne decking stains all kinds of issues form many homeowners and contractors with that stuff. I was told yesterday they are now coming out with new oil based decking stains hmmm.


----------



## gmilich (May 16, 2013)

thanks for the feedback .. still no clear cut favorite I guess... although the SW woodscapes job looks super ... how many years has it held up for you and where in the country are you?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

gmilich said:


> thanks for the feedback .. still no clear cut favorite I guess... although the SW woodscapes job looks super ... how many years has it held up for you and where in the country are you?


In PA, I've seen it hold up 10+ years on vertical surfaces.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

BM all the way for us. I have seen too many houses where they tell me it was painted 7 years ago with SW and I really dont like what I see. I've gone back to houses we painted 7 years ago with BM and they look like they were painted last week.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> BM all the way for us. I have seen too many houses where they tell me it was painted 7 years ago with SW and I really dont like what I see. I've gone back to houses we painted 7 years ago with BM and they look like they were painted last week.


Ben Moore is probably the the best out there sense years ago Pratt an lambert fell of. Today BM

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

gmilich said:


> thanks for the feedback .. still no clear cut favorite I guess... although the SW woodscapes job looks super ... how many years has it held up for you and where in the country are you?


Southeastern Ma and this is BM country here for sure. Arborcoat is more like a paint than a stain a lot thicker than Woodscapes. I use what works they are both good products but we been using Woodscapes for years and longevity counts. Also big fan of California paints and stains if you can get them.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

The Arborcoat is very good.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

I always use Woodscapes on siding. It sprays and lays nice and and never had an issue with it. I think my price on it is more than fair and get it for less than the BM stain. I have never used the BM solid stain on siding. I have only used it once when it was spec'd for mahogany timbers on a nice job we did last year. Real high end work for a well known company out of MA. It came out great, but the whole time I was using it I kept thinking its not as good Woodscapes.


----------



## Geddy L (May 11, 2013)

Been using BM Arborcoat all season for decks and houses,best product out there imo..self priming,covers well etc...


----------

